# any 1 in westmidlands need advise?



## leanne24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hiya any one on here from wolverhampton?? Question do they fund ivf or iui ?  Thanks x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

It's best to speak to your GP really but this might help http://www.blackcountry.nhs.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/assisted-conception-policy-plus-footer.pdf x


----------



## leanne24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you  x


----------

